# My 180 Gallon Discus Tank



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of my new 180 gallon Discus fish tank. The Discus will get transfered to the new tank sometime new week.














































These are the fish waiting for their new home


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! That tank is -- _shiny! _ Brand new and full of promise. Gorgeous looking fish, too. I'm sure that they'll love their new home.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank, I'm sure the discus will love it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank! Look forward to seeing it after the transfer


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very lucky discus! Nice Tank.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice simple setup! I love it!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I was actually going to leave it with nothing in there but I thought it looked a little plain. I like to see some green and brown in the tank. Thanks for all the kind words. I will take more pics once the fish are in. Now I need to fill the tank with more fish!!!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are the Discus in their new home! They have sooooooo much room to swim now. I just need to get some more fish to fill in the 180 gallon.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very, very nice. I bet they just LOVE their new home


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shelley. Yes they love all the new space. Discus fish are quite fast swimmers. They need the exercise.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

great looking tank.....can hardly wait to see it when those plants grow in some more.....great job!!!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

dean9922 said:


> great looking tank.....can hardly wait to see it when those plants grow in some more.....great job!!!


 Thanks Dean. The plants are growing but slowly. I don't really have much light in there (one atinic and 6500k). i DON'T WANT ANY OF THAT HAIRY ALGAE.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Very nice size tank and perfect for discus. However, being shy fish your discus my appreciate some sort of background. Also, there is a school of thought out there that believes that a proper background could reduce the peppering in fish.

cheers,


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice clean setup. i like it.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

The 180 looks beautiful. The plants stuck to the wood really helps the look.

I am sure your Discus are loving it  who knows, they might pair off and breed for you in the near future


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice & simple set up !!!!

Just need to add more discus to increase their sense of security, or the big one will soon exercise his/her authority.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

polkovnik_rzevskiy said:


> Very nice size tank and perfect for discus. However, being shy fish your discus my appreciate some sort of background. Also, there is a school of thought out there that believes that a proper background could reduce the peppering in fish.
> 
> cheers,


 So maybe a light background? Like white of off white?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> nice clean setup. i like it.


Thanks. That's what I wanted. I have other planted tank and it gets to be too much sometimes with all the substrate cleaning and dosing with fertilizers CO2 etc. Thought this one is gonna be hard enough just with the water changes alone.



Smiladon said:


> The 180 looks beautiful. The plants stuck to the wood really helps the look.
> 
> I am sure your Discus are loving it  who knows, they might pair off and breed for you in the near future


I still like the looks of the green and brown that the plants and wood give. Here's hoping they will pair off. It will be a great experience to go through.



Peterchow said:


> Nice & simple set up !!!!
> 
> Just need to add more discus to increase their sense of security, or the big one will soon exercise his/her authority.


I had no idea. I have some smaller ones in another tank but I was waiting till they get bigger. I may have to add them soon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hey man, u been busy....nice fish u got there.....when is the next bbcue...sorry I missed the last one.....thanks again


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice set up!...regardless of a background... the discus will pepper because of pigeon strain...besides the background of the wall is light enough...once the discus settles down into their new home,they should have less peppering...


----------

